# Need Your Pinto Bean Receipe



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

w/o going thru all these threads.....I need one of these . I can make a fair pot. I usually use hamhocks for the smoked flavor but latley these hamhocks the wife is getting sucks....no flavor...no meat on them at all...I may have to switch to some other type of smoked meats. I love good beans and sweet Mexican corn bread. Help me out here and thanx


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Easy one ive used for years. Pick and soak beans overnight. Small ham hock (bacon will substitute) chopped onion, can of hot rotel, couple cloves of garlic and s and p to taste. Finish with cilantro off the fire when finished.


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

trick to pinto beans is use whatever seasoning you like but to never use water, always cook with chicken broth in place of water. water has no taste, soaking beans in water adds no taste just speeds up cooking time.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

gray gost said:


> trick to pinto beans is use whatever seasoning you like but to never use water, always cook with chicken broth in place of water. water has no taste, soaking beans in water adds no taste just speeds up cooking time.


I know this. Less than 1.5 hours if need be instead of 4 or more. I said it was a simple recipe meaning quicker so.


----------



## hsif (Dec 16, 2008)

Cut up a pretty large onion, a jalapeno, (de-seed if you don't want em too spicy), a bunch of cilantro, and a large tomato.

I use Earl Campbell hot links, cut up, a whole package, whole bag of beans, 1/2 if the onion and 1/2 of the cilantro. Cook em till they're done. Then season to taste with salt and Tony C's.

Right before serving, add the other veggies and stir them in. You want them raw. The onion gives a delightful crunch. The fresh tomato and cilantro add great flavor.

I take these to a church picnic every year, they disappear fast.


----------



## cozysj (Jan 6, 2012)

Go buy a picnic ham cook and eat the ham leave as much ham on the bone as you like and cook with the beans. I usually freeze mine and use it later.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Beans*



hsif said:


> Cut up a pretty large onion, a jalapeno, (de-seed if you don't want em too spicy), a bunch of cilantro, and a large tomato.
> 
> I use Earl Campbell hot links, cut up, a whole package, whole bag of beans, 1/2 if the onion and 1/2 of the cilantro. Cook em till they're done. Then season to taste with salt and Tony C's.
> 
> ...


Great basic beans recipe with a twist. Thanks for the idea. They aren't gona last long.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I've eaten red beans 60 years now,and can honestly say I never eaten bad beans except at a cafe(can't spell resturant) or some that had been burnt.I grew up thinking we just loved beans because we had them every meal.I didn't until I left home it was because it was all we had to eat.


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Plain red beans
Five slices of smoky bacon diced and rendered in the pot.
Half an onion diced and a couple garlic cloves skied really thin cooked with the bacon grease 
Add the beans and cook til almost done
Add salt and spices to suit yourself 
Anything more is not beans but a bean stew or red beans and rice or something else.
My mother and fater grew up on them before and during the depression and they seldom used anything but salt and water. They were pure beans enhanced by great cornbread


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

I will admit that this recipe falls more into the "bean stew" category....but dadgum they are good.

Careful with the cayenne and jalepenos...depending on your crowds appetite for spice.

4 lb beans
Â½ bottle spicy V8
3 links of your favorite sausage
Â¼ cup chili powder
Â½ cup pepper
1/3 cup fresh garlic
1/8 cup cayenne pepper
1/8 cup Spanish paprika
Â¼ cup oregano
1/3 cup cumin
1/3 cup kosher salt

1 can Rotel
1 can Original Recipe tomatoes
1 can Garlic and Onion tomatoes
1 can Mexican Recipe tomatoes
Â½ cup chopped jalapeÃ±os
2 yellow onions
1 can Miller Lite


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Mine is similiar to post #9 -

Texas Style Charro Bean Soup
3 cans pinto beans drained, not rinsed
8 slices of bacon cut into 2â€ pieces
1 small white onion, chopped
3 cloves garlic, minced
Â½ cup finely chopped cilantro
Â½ - 1 finely chopped jalapeno (optional)
3 cans chicken broth
Pepper Jack cheese, grated (optional)
Brown bacon pieces (make sure they are crispy), sautÃ© onions in bacon and drippings, add garlic, cilantro, and jalapeno (optional) and sautÃ© 2 more minutes.
Deglaze pot with Â½ can chicken broth. Add remainder of broth and beans. Simmer 20 minutes or longer.
Serve topped with pepper jack cheese (optional)


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

pack of dry pinto beans , sort and wash get all the roclks n dirt out 
1 onion 
1 bell pepper 
3 fresh jalapenio 
3 ham hocks 
1/4 pack of smoked bacan (no maple)
can of rotel 
add water (amount depends if you soaked beans or not) 
2 clove of garlic 
pepper to taste ..your pork usually has alot of salt
chili powder to taste 
tonys C -to taste 
cook in crock pot on high add additional seasoning/water if needed or chicken broth if you choose to go that rout .

add cilentro last optional


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

Only thing i'll add other than I love cilantro, is I think soaking over night isn't worth the wait. Just do the quick boil for two minutes and turn off and cover for an hour..then cook. I've never tasted any difference.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

For you Ed.. Remember to use Fresh Beans and .. ....

Ingredients:

2 each costena, pasillo, guajillo, and chipotle chiles, dried
4 - 5 slices bacon
1 Sweet Onion or Other Onion, chopped
1 Poblano chile, chopped
5 garlic cloves, minced
1 28 ounce can San Marzano tomatoes
2 pounds of fresh pinto bean picked over
enough vegetable or Chicken broth to cover beans plus 2 - 3 inches
1 heaping teaspoon chile powder ( If you want to get fancy..Ancho, or Arbor) 
1/2 teaspoon sweet or smoked paprika
1 teaspoon cumin
several sprigs of fresh oregano
a few shakes of liquid Maggi 
1-2 tablespoons masa
salt and pepper, to taste
a glug (a shot or two) of rye whiskey

Method:

Place the dried chiles in a hot cast iron skillet and cook until just fragrant. Cover with water and cover until soft, about 30 minutes. When soft, remove seeds and stems and puree in an immersion blender. If necessary, add a bit of the liquid they've been soaking in. Set aside.

Place the bacon strips in a large stockpot and heat over medium low, until the fat has rendered and the bacon has crisped. Remove the bacon and place on paper towels to drain. Increase the heat to medium and saute the onions and Poblano until the onions are translucent. Add the garlic and stir for an additional minute.

Add the next 8 ingredients plus the pureed chiles, stir, and bring to a boil. Lower heat and simmer, covered, until beans are tender, at least 2 hours - really, as long as you make sure to keep enough liquid in the pot _the longer you simmer this the more flavorful it's going to be._

At this stage add a generous amount of salt, making sure to taste as you go. Remove the oregano sprigs and blend with an immersion blender for a few seconds to help thicken the chili and give it a chunky texture. Sprinkle in the masa and stir.

Simmer for 10 more minutes and _add the rye whiskey at the end of the cooking._ Taste and add more salt and pepper, if desired.

http://tastytrix.blogspot.gr/2012/08/fresh-october-bean-chili-with-bacon.html


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I used to place very well with these beans in cook-offs. There is quite a bit to the recipe but they are the best I've ever had:
Jimâ€™s Charro Beans. Based on 3lbs. of beans. Adjust quantities to suit. I recommend a trial run at the house before you takeâ€™m to competition. Maybe a smaller batch though, 3 pounds of beans is a lot around the house. Be careful with heat factor(jalapenoâ€™s etc) when making competition (public) beans. 

3 lbs. dry pinto beans 
1 pkg. of link sausage(your choice. Chappel Hill works good)
1 pkg. bacon (any kind) 
2 bunches cilantro( minced to about Â¼ inch pcs.)
2 big onions(coarsely chopped)
3 lg. firm, but ripe tomatoes(minced to about sugar cube size)
6 big garlic cloves(finely minced)
fajita seasoning salt
1 tablespoon whole CUMIN, not ground.
1 can R0-TEL tomatoes.
Pickled jalapenos(nacho slices) 
Sort the beans, looking for pebbles, dirt, defective looking beans and partial beans. 
Soak them overnight in a mild saltwater. Rinse beans, refill the pot, add a little salt and bring to a slow boil. WATCH so your water doesnâ€™t get low and stir them (gently) pretty often.

Slice bacon into 1inch long pcs. Slice sausage into 1/4inch thick rounds. In a separate large skillet or stewpot, ( should be large enough to hold all of the ingredients except the beans) cook the bacon about Â¾ done, (not real crispy) drain bacon and put to the side in a big dish or whatever. Drain and save almost all of the bacon grease out of the skillet/stewpot leaving just a little. Cook your sausage rounds to almost crispy, and put them to the side also. If you donâ€™t have a little grease in the pot, add a little of the bacon grease. Just make sure the bottom of your pot is just barely covered with bacon grease. Add the onions (coarsely minced) to the pot and saute them down till sorta clear, then add the tomatos and garlic and RO-TELs. Sweat all these ingredients down until the tomatos are mixed well and the cilantro is wilted. Add the bacon and sausage back in, stir well to combine all the ingredients, including the fajita seasoning and cumin and bring them up a low heat. By this time it should be smelling GOOOOOD. Take it off the heat when everything is combined well and cover it until your beans are near done.

When your beans are almost done, (test them for tenderness) add the whole mixture from the stewpot into the bean pot. DO NOT salt until the very end. It may seem a little bland but the saltiness will â€œcome toâ€ the beans just as they are finishing. Salt can always be added, but not taken out. Be careful! Same goes for the nacho slices. They will get hotter as the beans finish, so again wait until just before the beans are to be served to adjust salt or jalapenos. 

Notes: Rice is optional
Slightly overdone beans are better than slightly underdone. 
Add your own touches, if you like. 
GOOD LUCK!

Man, I need to make a pot of beans this wknd....


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

first ya need a jarro (Mx clay pot)
sort beans and cover w/water overnight.
next morn drain and make a small mesquite fire and put bean pot w/fresh water over some low coals. 
add some onions, garlic, salt pork and whatever else ya like (tomatos, cilantro, chiles, etc...)
keep 'em at a simmer, adding a few mesquite coals to hold temp.
should be ready in a couple hrs. 
cook longer if ya like a thicker bean gravy..
goes good w cornbread and mollasssass or flour or corn tortillas buttered and salted.
adding beer makes 'em borracho, but they tend to spoil as leftovers...
we always had beans and cornbread on Friday ....
for got to mention... if fixin' these beans while camping in the brush,,, get a pear leaf, burn off the thorns and use it for a lid... the pot will not boil over while yer away.


----------



## Suzaman (Nov 25, 2007)

Pinto Beans & Sausage

Ingredients
1 .lb dry Pinto Beans
1 medium chopped Yellow Onion
14 .oz. sliced Chappell Hill Jalapeno Smoke Link Sausage
1 package of Old El Paso Taco Seasoning Mix
2 cups of chopped Celery
8 cups of water 
1 can of Rotel Diced Tomatoes & Green Chilies (mild or hot)
1 tbsp. of Salt

Directions
Follow quick soak method on preparing beans (see below). In a sautÃ© pan medium to low heat add onion, celery and sausage and cook and onions are caramelized. Remove from heat and add mixture, season package, salt to 8 cups of hot water. Add prepared beans and stir well. Cover, bring to boil and then lower heat for 1 hour 30 minutes. When beans are tender add Rotel, stir and simmer 15 minutes. Serve on a bead of white rice.

Quick Soak Method
Rinse and sort beans. In a large pot, add beans to 8 cups hot water. Bring to a rapid boil for 2 minutes. Remove from heat. Cover and let stand for 1 hour. Drain and rinse beans.

I've tinkered with this a few times. It's pretty good. More of A chili bean flavor than the smoked flavor. Enjoy!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Those bean recipes...WOOO! Now I gotta eat some beans.

Oh...if you are anywhere near Stark Bros. Meat Market on Freeport Street pick up their bean spice mix. WOOO!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

important start

chop the fat off hickory , _*not*_ maple bacon and discard or use smoked ham hocks that you have cut thru the skin in several places.

fry till almost done , add chopped onion, bell pepper , minced garlic at the end , stir till onion is done then add to the pot of beans, you want the veget. and bacon cooked and this adds an important flavor note rather than soaking bacon strips and vegets. in bean water.

use fresh pkgd. oregano and cumino if doing a charro style, if the spice is old and dull brown throw it out and buy new..........


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Made these yesterday. Very simple and good.

Borracho Bean

1 lb dry pinto beans soaked overnight
6 oz. lager beer
6 cups water
3 chicken bouillon cubes
2 T. Alspaughâ€™s seasoning with no salt (this is an all-purpose seasoning like Mrs. Dash but better)
12 oz package of Hormel Salt Pork
1 T. vegetable oil
1 medium onion chopped
4-6 cloves garlic chopped

1.	Soak beans in water overnight. Drain and rinse.
2.	Add beer, water, chicken bouillon cubes, and Alspaughâ€™s seasoning.
3.	Chop salt pork into small pieces and brown until crisp. Drain and pat dry from extra drippings. Discard drippings (will be too salty if dripping are used.)
4.	In vegetable oil soften onions then garlic.
5.	Add salt pork, onions, and garlic to beans and simmer 3-4 hours.


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

My grandma's secret, that I use still to this day. My daughters use it also, simple.

Use your favorite recipe and method, but...

Just drop in three corn tortillas per lb of beans you are cooking. The tortillas dissolve as the beans cook. Try it you might like more tortillas or less depending on your taste.


----------

